# unrooting without usb



## Xmbc

Hi, I'm sort of new to the whole rooting thing and have come across a problem. My Evo 3D has been rooted through HBOOT1.5 and is running the synergy rom. The problem is that i want to unroot but can't due to the fact that my usb port on the motherboard of my phone is broken. Any advice?


----------



## Xmbc

not even a view?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Patience first off, this forum doesn't get much traffic.

You cannot fully unroot without USB. You can get a shipped ROM on there is you have a SD Card reader for your computer.

You can downloading the PG86IMG.zip file for the newest RUU, courtesy of xHausx. Make sure to rename the file PG86IMG.zip then put it on your sd card. Boot to bootloader and let it do it's thing.

*If* the bootloader accepts the update with NAND Unlock, then you'll have a complete Ship ROM including stock recovery. It is not possible, however, to relock the bootloader without USB.


----------



## Xmbc

My apologies. Currently downloading the file. I have tried to do this before but it never seems to work, After it downloads I'll post back if it works, Thank you


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Any luck?

If this doesn't work, it may be possible, although *highly risk* to find a precise position in which you can stabilize the phone such that the usb connection still functions. I had to do this with an external hard drive that had the same issue. In my case I only risked corrupting data that was already lost. In your case you risk a permanent brick. You may be able to get it to work just long enough to send the command


Code:


fastboot oem lock

 then you can run any signed RUU.zip as long as it has a higher software version than you currently have. If you can get that usb port working long enough enter the command


Code:


fastboot getvar mainver

 and make sure the PG86IMG.zip you use has a higher number than that. Make sure you know you can use an RUU before you relock it.


----------

